# Hardwareversand PC läuft nicht



## Kaldreth (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

also ich hab mir einen PC bei Hardwareversand.de zusammen gestellt und mir zusammen gebaut liefern lassen! Hab einen http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...15&agid=597 Prozessor bestellt mit einem http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...83&agid=669 Kühler. 

Jetzt wurde mir der PC heute geliefert, doch leider war der Kühler nicht montiert. Es fand sich ein Vermerk auf der Verpackung des Kühlers, dass es aus versandtechnischen Gründen nicht montiert wurde, da man dadurch schwerere Schäden befürchtet. 

So dann hab ich mich also daran probiert den Kühler zu montieren. Also zunächst den Boxed Kühler ab, was recht leicht war. Dann durch die englische 1 Seiten Anleitung gelesen und probiert und schließlich aufgegeben den Kühler zu montieren, da ich es schlicht nicht hin bekommen habe, da zu wenig Platz im Gehäuse etc. pp. also hab ich den alten bzw. den boxed Kühler drauf gebaut und hab mir gedacht erstmal starten etc. den anderen Kühler kannste immer noch mal versuchen zu montieren bzw. dir Hilfe holen. 

Jetzt schließ ich den PC an mach ihn an und auf meinem Bildschirm passiert nichts! Der boxed Kühler springt an, der PC läuft auch aber er bootet nicht bzw. sendet kein Signal an den Bildschirm, der bleibt schwarz. Das Laufwerk lässt sich öffnen. Töne hör ich keine. Stecker sind alle fest. Die Grafikkarte würde ich auch außschließen, da das Board wohl eine onbaord Grafikkarte hat und wenn ich den Bildschirm dort anschließe ändert dies nichts! 

Ich bin momentan ratlos! Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll! Ich schätze, dass ich entweder das Board bei meinen Tätigkeiten den Kühler zu montieren beschädigt habe oder, dass ich halt die CPU kaputt gemacht habe. Ich könnte jetzt 
a.) morgen früh zu dem PC Laden um die Ecke gehen und die Bitten einen Blick rein zu werfen, kostet 15 €, vielleicht finden die auf Anhieb was. 
b.) eventuell versuchen von meinem 14 tägigen Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen obwohl dies ja eigentlich nur gilt, wenn die Ware unbenutzt und original verpackt ist???
c.) den PC zurück schicken und hdv Bitten einen Blick drauf zu werfen, obwohl ich nicht weiß, was dann passiert! Sollte ich mit offenen Karten spielen oder einfach sagen läuft nicht und guckt mal nach!?

Ich weiß es nicht, bin grad verdammt mies drauf, wäre euch wirklich dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könnten! 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Juni 2009)

Hast du nur den Zusammenbau bestellt oder auch die Windows installation?


----------



## Kaldreth (5. Juni 2009)

Nur Zusammenbau! Eine Vistalizenz hatte ich noch hier und wollte diese selbst installieren


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Juni 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Nur Zusammenbau! Eine Vistalizenz hatte ich noch hier und wollte diese selbst installieren


Bleibt der Bildschirm wirklich schwarz oder tauchen dort irgendwelche Zahlen auf schwarzem Hintergrund auf?


----------



## Kaldreth (5. Juni 2009)

nein nichts! Nur ne Meldung vom Bildschirm, dass er kein Signal bekommt! Er funktioniert aber hervorragend läuft ja gerade, also am Bildschirm liegt es nicht, hab auch 2 verschiedene probiert!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Juni 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> nein nichts! Nur ne Meldung vom Bildschirm, dass er kein Signal bekommt! Er funktioniert aber hervorragend läuft ja gerade, also am Bildschirm liegt es nicht, hab auch 2 verschiedene probiert!


Was hast du für ein Mainboard?


----------



## Kaldreth (5. Juni 2009)

https://www4.hardwareversand.de/profilorder...id.s=1500935165


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Juni 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> https://www4.hardwareversand.de/profilorder...id.s=1500935165


Der Link führt nur zur Profilseite. Es könnte sein das dein Mainboard einen Cpu lüfter auf dem Vier-pin Anschluss braucht, du aber deinen an den 3 Pin Anschluss angeschlossen hast. Schau mal auf dem Mainboard ob der Anschluss an dem "Cpu Fan" oder etwas ähnliches dransteht besetzt ist. Wenn ja musst du den Boxed Lüfter nehmen und an den vier Pin Anschluss anschliessen. Einbauen brauchst du ihn nicht solange der Alpenföhn auf dem CPU ist. Wenn das so geht sag bescheid.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> https://www4.hardwareversand.de/profilorder...id.s=1500935165


Link funktioniert nicht, such das mainboard nochmal neu bei der suchmaschine, das war wohl irgendwie in deinem hwversand profil gespeichert,


----------



## Rethelion (5. Juni 2009)

Lief der PC bevor du den Kühler gewechselt hast schon einmal fehlerfrei?


----------



## Kaldreth (5. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Lief der PC bevor du den Kühler gewechselt hast schon einmal fehlerfrei?



nein hab es erst gar nicht probiert! Stand extra auf dem Zettel, vorher montieren 

Hier der Link
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...64&agid=598


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Hey Kaldri , ist ja ärgerlich..

Und es tut sich garnichts?

Komisch.._


----------



## Rethelion (5. Juni 2009)

Dann könnte es ja sein das bei HWV schon ein Fehler passiert ist, schau mal nach ob alle Stecker richtig sitzen.
Z.B: der 4Pin-Stecker auf dem MB oder die Grafikkarten-Stromstecker.

Sonst könnte es auch sein das dein Mainboard keine PhenomII ohne BIOS-Update unterstützt, aber ich denke wenn Hardwareversand schon den PC zusammenbaut dann müssten sie ihn auch einmal getestet haben ob er auch wirklich geht.
Wenn nicht würd ich ihn zurückschicken(14Tage Rückgaberecht) und meinen PC woanders kaufen, kann ja nicht sein.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Juni 2009)

So jetzt versuch mal den Alpenföhn einzubauen und an einen Drei-Pol (Nicht die Wärme Paste vergessen). Wenn du damit fertig bist schliesst du den Boxed an den Vier-Pol Anschluss an und startest. Sollte der Alpenföhn nicht starten, !*sofort ausschalten*!, sollte der Computer ein dauerhaftes Piepen von sich geben ebenfalls sofort ausschalten. 

Sollte das alles nicht funktionieren musst de den CMOS resetten. Dazu später mehr.


----------



## minimitmit (5. Juni 2009)

Vll mal die Anschluesse der Graka kontrollieren usw.
Sieht ja nach nem Video Problem aus.


----------



## Kaldreth (5. Juni 2009)

Also laut hdv wird jeder PC, der raus geht vorher angeschlossen und gestartet. 

Danke für deine Hilfe Cmos aber ich bekomm den Alpenföhn da nicht mehr drauf! Keine chance ich hab einfach Angst mehr kaputt zu machen! Ich bringe den PC morgen zum Händler um die Ecke bringe, er soll den durch checken, vielleicht hat er mehr Möglichkeiten aber vor allem mehr know how! Vielleicht ist es ja doch nur eine Kleinigkeit! Sollte das nichts bringen schicke ich die Sachen zurück und mal gucken was sie sagen!

Zum Thema Grafikkarte! Wenn die es wäre müsste ich aber doch ein Signal bekommen, wenn ich den Bildschirm an den Anschluss der onboard Grafikkarte stecke oder?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Juni 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Also laut hdv wird jeder PC, der raus geht vorher angeschlossen und gestartet.
> 
> Danke für deine Hilfe Cmos aber ich bekomm den Alpenföhn da nicht mehr drauf! Keine chance ich hab einfach Angst mehr kaputt zu machen! Ich bringe den PC morgen zum Händler um die Ecke bringe, er soll den durch checken, vielleicht hat er mehr Möglichkeiten aber vor allem mehr know how! Vielleicht ist es ja doch nur eine Kleinigkeit! Sollte das nichts bringen schicke ich die Sachen zurück und mal gucken was sie sagen!
> 
> Zum Thema Grafikkarte! Wenn die es wäre müsste ich aber doch ein Signal bekommen, wenn ich den Bildschirm an den Anschluss der onboard Grafikkarte stecke oder?


Hast du CMOS Resettet? 
Versuch nochmal über den Onboardausgang zustarten, aber mit ausgebauter Grafikkarte.


----------



## Independent (6. Juni 2009)

Mach bitte mal ein "gutes" Bild vom Innenleben. Wir überprüfen die Anschlüsse.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (6. Juni 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde mir der PC heute geliefert, doch leider war der Kühler nicht montiert. Es fand sich ein Vermerk auf der Verpackung des Kühlers, dass es aus versandtechnischen Gründen nicht montiert wurde, da man dadurch schwerere Schäden befürchtet.
> 
> So dann hab ich mich also daran probiert den Kühler zu montieren. Also zunächst den Boxed Kühler ab, was recht leicht war. Dann durch die englische 1 Seiten Anleitung gelesen und probiert und schließlich aufgegeben den Kühler zu montieren, da ich es schlicht nicht hin bekommen habe, da zu wenig Platz im Gehäuse etc. pp. also hab ich den alten bzw. den boxed Kühler drauf gebaut und hab mir gedacht erstmal starten etc. den anderen Kühler kannste immer noch mal versuchen zu montieren bzw. dir Hilfe holen.
> 
> Jetzt schließ ich den PC an mach ihn an und auf meinem Bildschirm passiert nichts! Der boxed Kühler springt an, der PC läuft auch aber er bootet nicht bzw. sendet kein Signal an den Bildschirm, der bleibt schwarz. Das Laufwerk lässt sich öffnen. Töne hör ich keine. Stecker sind alle fest. Die Grafikkarte würde ich auch außschließen, da das Board wohl eine onbaord Grafikkarte hat und wenn ich den Bildschirm dort anschließe ändert dies nichts!



Ich will hier wirklich nicht schwarzmalen, aber mir sieht das von Seiten der Firma nach Dummfang aus. Ich hab noch nie von einem Lüfter gehört, der beim Transport kaputtgehen kann. Das einzige was ich in der Hinsicht gehört habe, ist daß eine Wasserkühlung unbefüllt ist.
Mir kommt es bald so vor, als hätten die versucht den Lüfter zu montieren. Dann merkten die, es ist kein Platz, oder was auch immer. 
Nun hast Du es selber versucht und es hat nicht geklappt.



Kaldreth schrieb:


> nein hab es erst gar nicht probiert! Stand extra auf dem Zettel, vorher montieren



Leider werden wir nicht erfahren ob der Rechner vorher ging. Ich bin mal so dreist und behaupte mal die CPU war schon vorher defekt.
Beweis: > Wenn Du zB. bei mir einen Koplettrechner bestellen würdest. mit dieser oder jener Konfiguration. Gehen wir ruhig von Deinen Fall aus. Ich als Hersteller/Händler merke, holla Lüfter passt nicht, dann halte ich doch vorher Rücksprache mit dem Kunden, oder?

Eine elektrostatische Entladung Deinerseits ist zwar auch möglich, aber irgendwie kommt mir die Sache sehr spanisch vor. 

Mein Tipp, poche auf Gewährleistung oder Wandlung und geh notfalls zu einen Anwalt, Erstberatung ist imho kostenlos.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (6. Juni 2009)

Wenn die Kühler zu schwer sind werden sie nicht eingebaut, da beim Versand der Kühler das MB zerstören kann.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Juni 2009)

Also, erstmal zun den Lüfteranschlüssen. Ein CPU-Lüfter ist immer am 4pin Anschluß für die CPU anzuschließen. Es ist völlig egal, ob du einen 4pin Lüfter hast, oder einen 3pin Lüfter. Den 3pin schließt du ebenfalls dort an, wo CPU steht. Dann bleibt einfach der vierte Pin frei. Der ist eh nur für das Tachosignal. Also, zum automatischen steuern der Geschwindigkeit nach Temparatur. Ansonsten ist es völlig wurst, ob ich da nun nen 3pin-Lüfter oder einen 4pin-Lüfter anschließe.

Zweitens: Für die Monatage des Alpenföhns muss das komplette Mainboard ausgebaut werden. Du hättest das Ding also gleich selbst zusammenbauen können.
Denn der Alpenföhn wird mit einer Rückplatte montiert. Das heißt, die Platte kommt hinten an das Mainboard und von der anderen Seite wird sie dann mit der Halterung verschraubt. Nach dem du nichts vom Mainboardausbau erwähnt hast, nehme ich mal an, daß du bei deinen Montageversuch ganz gewaltig gepfuscht hast. Desweiteren muss bei Abnahme des Kühlers die Wärmeleitpaste stets neu aufgetragen werden.

Und drittens hat Hardwareversand.de schon recht, wenn sie sagen, daß beim Transport Schäden verursacht werden können, sollte der Kühler bereits montiert sein. Denn das Ding wiegt über 700g und stellt eine erhebliche Last für das Mainboard da. Deswegen rate ich auch immer von PushPins ab.

Allerdings hätten sie dich dann darauf aufmerksam machen müssen. Denn es ist nun mal klar, daß die Montage eines Alpenföhns mit einer kompletten Demontage des PC's einhergeht. Wenn du das Mobo ausbauen musst, dann ist das im Prinzip so, wie wenn du alles ausbauen musst.

Kannst du mal ein Bild machen, welches mir das Mainboard möglichst mit allen Anschlüssen zeigt. Ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob auch alles dort ist, wo es hingehört.


----------



## Rethelion (6. Juni 2009)

Muss man wirklich das Mainboard ausbauen?
Die AM2-Boards haben doch standardmässig schon eine Backplate verbaut auf die der Sockel für die AM2-Kühlerhalteklammern geschraubt ist.
Wenn man den Sockel runterschraubt dürfte man doch ganz normal die Halterung vom Alpenföhn anbringen können,oder?
So wars jedenfalls bei meinem Noctua, alte Halterung runter, neue Halterung drauf und fertig, ohne Mainboard Ausbau.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Juni 2009)

Wenn du die mitgelieferte Rückplatte nicht verwenden möchtest und von oben verschraubt wird und die Schrauben passen, dann ginge das. Würde ich persönlich aber niemals machen. Ich würde in jedenfall die mitgelieferte Platte anbringen und möchte mir dann auch ein Bild davon machen, wie genau die Platte sitzt, ob sie auf irgendwelche Kontakte drückt und ob auch alles schön isoliert ist. 

Kurz um, für eine ordentliche Montage eines derartigen Lüfters ist meiner Meinung nach das Mainboard auszubauen. 

Aber ich habe nochmal geschaut, bezüglich des Alpenföhn. Der kommt ja mit PushPins. Also, entweder wurde das Montagematerial irgendwann mal getauscht, oder ich hatte da damals noch etwas anderes dazubestellt. Aber vielleicht kann der TE ja etwas dazu sagen, wie das mitgelieferte Material aussieht. Wenn da dieser schwarze Ring dabei ist, dann sind es PushPins. 

Aber auch in diesen Fall müsste er dann die Rückplatte entfernen und auch am besten das Mainboard ausbauen, wenn er den Ring auf das Mainboard drückt.
Weil es sich beim drücken sonst biegen könnte, was für ein Mainboard nicht sonderlich gut ist. Bei einen Ausbau kann ich dann Gegendruck erzeugen.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juni 2009)

ich bin mir auch recht sicher, dass man für den Kühler das Mainboard ausbauen muss. So wie eben bei jedem Towerkühler mit gescheiter Befestigung.

Dass HWV für den Versand einen solchen Kühler nicht verbaut ist selbstverständlich. Da wird einmal durch ein Schlagloch gefahren und schon knallt das Ding auf die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Juni 2009)

Mhm der te soll sich mal melden und sagen was nu draus geworden ist     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
er wollt ja innen pc laden und fragen was nu los ist ^.^


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Juni 2009)

Hey,

im PC Laden konnten die auf den ersten Blick auch nichts feststellen! Haben die Kabel überprüft, den Speicher etc. hab den PC wieder verpackt und weg geschickt! Die im PC Laden haben meinen Laienhaften Blick, was das Kabelmanagement angeht allerdings bestätigt unter aller sau! 

Wenn er wieder da ist werd ich mal ein paar Fotos machen, hatte am We keine Digitalkamera zur Hand


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Natürlich ärgerlich , hoffentlich wirds was wenn er wieder da ist.. und ja Kabelmanagment ist bei HWV wirklich nicht so dolle.. weiss ich noch von Franky.._


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juni 2009)

Da kann man für 20 Euro aber auch nicht mehr erwarten. Für den Preis arbeiten die schon arg am Limit. Bis du das Ding zusammengebaut und getestet hast, vergeht normal Stunde, wenn es ordentlich sein soll.


----------



## Yaggoth (8. Juni 2009)

Najo, 20€ Stundenlohn... ist das so unrealistisch, wenn es darum geht standartrechner zusammenzuschrauben? Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass derjenige der schraubt vieleicht 10€uronen bekommt und der Laden ebenfalls 10€, klingt nicht so als sollte man damit unzufrieden sein als PC-Laden.


----------



## sympathisant (8. Juni 2009)

nicht? dafür geht doch heute keiner mehr aus dem haus .. 

wenn du die ersten 10 euro für miete, strom und gewinn rechnest (also für den laden), dann müssen von den zweiten 10 euros noch kranken- und rentenversicherungsbeiträge abgeführt werden, lohnsteuer usw. da bleibt kaum noch was.

qualifizierte ausgebildete techniker kriegt man heute für um die 100 euro pro stunde.

aber wenn der TE den rechner zusammengebastelt bestellt hat, dann müssen sie ihn auch so liefern. zur not zur fuß und in watte eingepackt. ist alles ihr problem. als laie hätte man den rechner zurückschicken sollen und auf vertragserfüllung bestehen sollen.

wenn jetzt was kaputt ist, dann musst du evtl. für den schaden aufkommen. bzw. das teil nochmal bezahlen. weil du es kaputt gemacht hast.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juni 2009)

Naja, kommt halt darauf an, wer da nun schraubt. 10&#8364; sind da schon niedrig gerechnet. Gut, wenn die da extra so nen Popelschrauberling haben, dann gut.
Ist das aber ein Techniker, dessen Arbeitsumfang über das schrauben heraus geht und diese Vorgänge lediglich nebenbei macht, dann kannst du für den schon mal fast allein 20 Euro einplanen. 20 Euro sind schon sehr eng bemessen. Alternate nimmt soweit ich weiß 70 Euro.

Aber gut: Am besten, man macht sich selbst damit vertraut. Ist der erste PC mal zusammengeschraubt, dann ist das kein Problem mehr. Und beim ersten mal muss man halt vorsichtig sein. Falsch machen kann man da nicht mehr viel. Früher hast du noch verpolen können, aber inzwischen ist das alles doch ziemlich idiotensicher aufgebaut. Und in der Anleitung des Mainboards ist alles ganz genau beschrieben. Man muss eigentlich nur lesen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@über mir: 100 Euro die Stunde kannst du vergessen. Das bekommt kein normaler Techniker. Der würde ja am Tag 800 Euro verdienen. Solche Leute würden dann bestimmt nicht Rechner zusammenschrauben, sondern sind entweder verdammt gut bezahlte Programmierer oder Systemintegratoren mit viel Berufserfahrung, welche hoch komplexe Server-Landschaften planen und umsetzen. Oder vielleicht irgendein hochbezahlter Datenbankadministrator.

Als Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung kannst du z.b. nach der Lehre ca. 1300-1600 &#8364; netto erwarten. Zu 100 &#8364; die Stunde ist da noch ein langer Weg.
Die Diplominformatiker haben sogar oft nur ein Einstiegsgehalt von ca. 1800 netto. 800 pro Tag, daß wären dann 16000 im Monat. Das hat wahrscheinlich nicht mal unser Entwicklungsleiter und der ist Diplominformatiker mit viel Erfahrung und einem Wissen, wo mir z.b. nur die Kinnlade runterklappt.


----------



## Yaggoth (8. Juni 2009)

100€ die stunde? 

Wann hast du zuletzt einen PC-Laden von innen gesehen? Ich denke nicht das Online-Händler wesentlich anderes Personal haben oder gar studierte Leute um die Rechner zusammenzuschrauben. Und auf 400€Basis hat sich das mit den Personalnebenkosten auch erledigt... 
ich tippe eher darauf, dass gerade auch bei Onlinehändlern, die die örtlichen Computerläden im Preis unterbieten wollen, noch günstigere Kräfte im Einsatz sind. 

Desweiteren wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass sie eine Kalkulation aufstellen, die die Miete auf jede einzelne Dienstleistung umlegt ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juni 2009)

@TE

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Der CPU Kühler ist nicht richtig (fest) montiert. Bevor du das nicht behoben hast wird sich nix an der Situation ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Najo, 20€ Stundenlohn... ist das so unrealistisch, wenn es darum geht standartrechner zusammenzuschrauben? Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass derjenige der schraubt vieleicht 10€uronen bekommt und der Laden ebenfalls 10€, klingt nicht so als sollte man damit unzufrieden sein als PC-Laden.



Wenn ich überleg, dass ich 54€ bezahl, für eine Fahrradinspektion die ca. 1 Stunde dauert? 20€ sind sehr günstig, Alternate ist da sehr viel teurer.

Toll wäre es, wenn man verschiedene Tarife anbieten würde. Zum Beispiel Grundpreis 20€, anständiges Kabelmanagement nochmal 20€, Dauerlasttest 20€ und man kauft sich einfach die Wunschoptionen dazu.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2009)

Dann bau ich mir aber doch lieber den PC selber zusammen usw, da hat man genug Zeit.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juni 2009)

hat vorteile wenn man zeit und lust hat. hab ich früher auch gemacht. 

aber irgendwann kommt man in das alter wo man geld auf den tisch legt und erwartet, dass es funktioniert. :-)


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2009)

Also, eines weiß ich sicher. Meinen PC werd ich immer selbst zusammenbauen. Da kommt definitv kein anderer ran.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (10. Juni 2009)

ist ja eigentlich auch nicht schwer würd ich auch machen ; Aber beim Prozessort hab ich wegen der pampe angst ; Oder ist das bei einem Boxed Prozessor etwa schon dran? o.0


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

ja, ist schon in der idealen Menge aufgetragen.

Ansonsten gehen da die Meinungen auseinander. Die einen tragen auf und verstreichen es mit einer Rasierklinge, Kreditkarte oder sonst was, die anderen (dazu gehör ich) setzen einen ca. erbsengroßen Punkt in die Mitte der CPU und packen dann einfach den Kühler drauf.

Bei einem sind sich aber alle sicher: Weniger ist mehr!

Ansonsten schleifen manche die CPU noch plan, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber bisher war die Kühlleistung bei mir noch nie das Problem (Scythe Mugen).

Einen PC für mich zusammenbauen lassen kommt aber auch nicht in Frage. Wenn man es selbst macht, dann weiß man einfach wo man dran ist, außerdem ist man dann selbst der Idiot wenn was zu Bruch geht. Und warum auch nicht, schwer ist es nicht und man wird ja wohl mal 1-2 Stunden Zeit haben.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2009)

Also, ich verteile sie. Mit was ist eigentlich völlig popel, ne Plastikkarte, ein Pinsel, was gerade zur Hand ist und sich eben dafür eignet. Im Zweifelsfall gibt es auch Pasten, die schon mit Pinsel kommen.
Z.b. die hier: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a199680.html

Hatte ich selber auch schon. Arbeitet gut, lässt sich sehr angenehm verteilen und das wichtigste: Sie geht auch sehr gut wieder runter. Gerade hier gibt es ja teils große Unterschiede.


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Juni 2009)

Hm also da muss ich mal wieder ein Lob aussprechen! Hab den Rechner Montag frühen Nachmittag zur Post gebracht und hab seit Dienstag Nachmittag ständig in meinem Profil bei hardwareversand auf Neuigkeiten gewartet. Hatte schon so langsam schon die Befürchtung das irgendwas schief gelaufen ist, weil ich keinen Eingang der Rücksendung vermeldet bekommen habe.

Da klingelt gerade mein Telefon und meine Mutter ist dran und sagt, dass das Packet da sei (lasse solche teuren großen Sachen meistens zu meinen Eltern schicken, da ist immer einer zu Hause und ich wohn in einem Mehrfamilienhaus...) naja auf jeden Fall ist der Rechner wieder da und laut beigelegtem Schreiben wurde die CPU ausgetauscht aufgrund eines Transportschadens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Werd mal hin fahren und den nächsten Post hoffentlich mit meinem neuen PC tätigen!?

Wenn ich dann mal Zeit hab schreib ich auch mal einen "Erfahrungsbericht" über hardwareversand und werd nen paar Fotos vom Kabelmanagement rein setzen!


----------



## Asoriel (12. Juni 2009)

das wäre wirklich super.

Aber da sieht man es mal wieder: Es wird so oft befürchet, dass bei einem solchen Versand alles schief läuft, aber bei Versendern wie Mindfactory, Alternate, Hardwareversand und Hoh kann man sicher sein, dass auch der Service stimmt.

Und mal ehrlich: Der PC ist vielleicht Dienstag Abend oder Mittwoch früh bei HWV angekommen. Wenn er heute schonwieder bei dir steht, haben sie ihn spätestens Donnerstag Nachmittag abgesendet. Also haben sie den Defekt wirklich schnell diagnostiziert und behoben! Wirklich löblich!

Über Bilder würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. Juni 2009)

dann wird ja dein test doppelt gut, denn jetz wurde dein pc ja repariert. Und kannst ja in dein test mit rein schreiben wie das beim umtauschen/repariern mit dem support etc ist^^


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Juni 2009)

Es sieht alles gut aus! Hab ihn bislang erst Vista etc. installiert (schreib noch vom Alten bin am Daten sichern) aber er läuft!!!






Asoriel schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich: Der PC ist vielleicht Dienstag Abend oder Mittwoch früh bei HWV angekommen. Wenn er heute schonwieder bei dir steht, haben sie ihn spätestens Donnerstag Nachmittag abgesendet. Also haben sie den Defekt wirklich schnell diagnostiziert und behoben! Wirklich löblich!



Naja man muss bedenken, dass die Donnerstag noch Feiertag hatten, da die Firma in NRW liegt also nochmal wahnsinnig schnell!


----------

